# Atheros AR5BXB63 (Ubuntu 8.04)



## SonicEpsilon (Oct 15, 2007)

My laptop is an Acer Aspire 3680 & I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 on a dual-boot with Vista.
I'm wanting to use wireless in Ubuntu but I can't seem to get it to work, I've seen threads about this driver (Atheros AR5BXB63) but not for this model of computer.
I use wireless all the time thanks to my router but I would like it to work on Ubuntu, help would be appreciated.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi SonicEpsilon,

The Hardy starter guide is here, but only addresses codecs and Grub at this point in time, and so is not well developed for your topic. I would still bookmark it for future reference.

The Gutsy starter guide is here, which might be able to help or at least give you some ideas.

The issue is how to install your Atheros AR5BXB63 driver in Ubuntu Hardy (as you know).
The Gutsy guide gives information on installing a Broadcom wireless driver which may give you an idea. However, that approach assumes that the repository has what is required - which for your driver I do not know.

Have you tried visiting the Ubuntu forums at http://ubuntuforums.org/ to either search for an answer for your driver or ask the question to get help?

I found this thread at ubuntuforums.org regarding your driver.

-- Tom


----------



## SonicEpsilon (Oct 15, 2007)

I posted this a few days ago in Ubuntuforums but it's now stuck in the jam of dead.
I installed the driver via ndiswrapper but it isn't working, what's next?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi SonicEpsilon,

Unless someone who reads this forum has your setup and responds, in the meantime your best bet is to keep bumping your thread post (you didn't post in someone else's thread at ubuntuforums.org did you?) at Ubuntuforums.org.

To bump your thread, just post the word - bump - to advance your thread at ubuntuforums.org to the front where it may be more noticeable. Probably best to bump no more than twice a day (maybe just once a day?).

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi SonicEpsilon,

I found the following in the [urlhttp://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty=]Fiesty Starter Guide[/url] regarding Ahteros wireless drivers - don't know if it will help, but it may be worth a try if you have not yet done it:

How to install Atheros Wireless Drivers

* You may have received a message about the restricted drivers manager, in which the atheros HAL has been enabled. You can configure the wireless using the Network Settings Manager

System --> Administration --> Network

* If, after configuration the wireless still does not work, it is because the wrong driver (ath_pci) has been loaded. To correct this, remove the unwanted module:

sudo rmmod ath_pci

* Reboot

Hope it helps,

-- Tom


----------

